# Siemens LAN Components



## Florianrau (18. März 2004)

Hallo zusammen habe aus einem spassgebot bei E-Bay 
einen Siemens Lan Ersteigert mit folgenden Komponenten
3 X LattisNet 3308B 10Base-T Host
3 X LattisNet 3368 10Base-T Host
2 X LattisNet 3314A Ethemet NMM
1 X Netzteil LattisNet 3002 460 Watt

Der Schrank scheint Funktionsbereit zu sein nur leider habe ich das Problem das ich nicht weiss Was oder Wie ich damit was anfangen kann. wenn mir einer Erklären könnte wie das Ding funktioniert wäre ich sehr froh. Oder ein deutsches Datenplatt zu den Modulen würde mir schon sehr helfen.
Er sollte eigentlich die vernetzung meiner PC'S bewältigen oder auf einer Grösseren Lan Party seinen dienst erfüllen.

Ich bedanke mich bereits im vorraus und hoffe auf eure Hielfe.

MFG Florian R.


----------

